# Arcor wird Vodafone. Bitte ohne mich!



## Plattenputzer (30 Juli 2009)

Ich habe per Email von Arcor erfahren, dass ich ab demnächst unfreiwillig betreffs meines DSL- und Telefonanschlusses einen neuen Geschäftspartner habe: Vodafone. Ob wegen Fusion, Übernahme oder Kooperation weiß ich nicht.

Da ich aus zurückliegenden Erfahrungen keinerlei Vertrauen zu der Firma Vodafone habe und keine Geschäftsverbindungen mit denen haben will, meine Frage:

Ist die Tatsache, dass Arcor nicht mehr mein Vertragspartner ist, ein hinreichender, gerichtsfester Grund, den Vertrag fristlos zu kündigen?

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Einschätzungen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Arcor wird Vodafone. Bitte ohne mich!*

Das Thema ist schon seit einem Jahr rum ums Eck, da seit 2008 Arcor ohnehin eine Tochter von Vodafone ist: Vodafone übernimmt restliche Arcor-Anteile - Unternehmen - IT + Medien - Handelsblatt.com


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Arcor wird Vodafone. Bitte ohne mich!*

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass das eine Kündigung rechtfertigen würde. Zudem - wie Reducal schon sagte - ist das ja nicht wirklich neu.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Arcor wird Vodafone. Bitte ohne mich!*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass das eine Kündigung rechtfertigen würde.


Eine außerordentliche Kündigung käme wohl nur in Frage, wenn sich durch die "Umbenennung" erhebliche Nachteile für den Kunden ergeben würden.

Aber es bleibt ja immer noch der Weg über eine ordentliche Kündigung lt. Vertragsbedingungen, wenn man mit dem Service nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Arcor wird Vodafone. Bitte ohne mich!*

Allein auf die außerordentliche Kündigung bezog sich ja die ursprüngliche Frage.


----------

